# New cutter technology? Really?



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

CI is giving these away with orders over $99. Anyone seen these yet? Tried them? Sounds interesting - six razor blades make slits in the cap that open wider when you clamp down harder with your mouth, allowing you to control the draw.










Here's a video, too...


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw that last nite too, I wonder if it's any good. Not sure if it would work on bigger ring gauges though.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know...can't be sure what he's cutting in the vid, but it looks large. Looks intriguing...might try to do this to one of my cigars over here to see if I can "replicate" this technique.


Kevin


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not jumping on that band wagon yet - seems the cap quality/style and the humidity/dryness of the cigar would be important factors.


----------



## Cignoramus (Apr 4, 2011)

Ralph Waldo Emerson:"Build a better cigar cutter, and the world will beat a path to your door"...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looks ridiculous...but I still want someone to try it


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

what the heck is it...........looks interesting..........whose gonna be the first to try it?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

considering how sharp i keep my knife collection (i can use my camp knife to shave my face baby-smooth! BABY SMOOTH!) i could just "cut slits in the cap" with my EDC knife and not have to carry this oddly shaped cigar..thing.



though, tbh.. looks kinda like a good idea, maybe with more slits though, looks like draw would be tough on tighter-packed smokes.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not saying this is the dumbest thing I have ever seen but...


That was the end of the statement.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is co inky dink, I just read a review of a "new tech" cutter that was shown at the Vegas trade show last week here


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

GUYS I INVENTED A NEW PUNCH CUTTER


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

^ That made me chuckle


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

My bud just got one when it was free last week on CI. I saw it first hand tonight. I can tell you that it doesnt work on a Diesel Unholy Cocktail! No, I didn't try it on the Diesel, but it is kind of neat...


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I own a nice Xikar cutter -- which does an excellent job -- but I've had $2 cutters that performed just as well. (Of course, without Xikar's warranty.)

I've always found the cutter thing to be more than a bit of hype: any method that removes enough of the cap to smoke without harming the rest of the wrapper is fine, right?

Sure, there is _some_ mouth feel difference between punches, grooves, total cap removal, etc. But that just runs to preference. So, I'll ask this:

How did it "feel?"


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Zeke,

If you're asking me how did it feel, it was great. Very lightweight, though very bulky. It's probably about 2 inches or so in diameter, made of ABS plastic (I'm guessing). From the video it looked like the blades might be at an angle in there, but they sit upright so they are al horizontal to each other. Overall, I think I like the cutter for the fact that it's something new, but I'll have to wait to try it out before I can give an objective review.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks interesting but, it could have a few problems. It looks disposable being made of plastic and all. I guess if it gets dull, you just throw it away??

I have a nice Vector cutter and I take it to my local B&M where I got it. They send it in for sharpening for me and I really like that. I am also looking now for a nice V-Cutter since I tried that cut recently and like it very much. I saw a cool Xikar that I'm thinking of ordering. Cutters are like nice knives(literialy)...you can never have too many of them!!!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

smirak said:


> Zeke,
> 
> If you're asking me how did it feel, it was great. Very lightweight, though very bulky. It's probably about 2 inches or so in diameter, made of ABS plastic (I'm guessing). From the video it looked like the blades might be at an angle in there, but they sit upright so they are al horizontal to each other. Overall, I think I like the cutter for the fact that it's something new, but I'll have to wait to try it out before I can give an objective review.


I'm sorry, I should have been more specific.

How does a cigar cut with it _smoke?_


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

List of things to do:

Buy $20.00 gee-whizzy cigar cutter.
Cut cigar.
Spend the next couple of hours trying to figure out how to apply just enough pressure with lips/teeth to get the right amount of smoke out of it.
Curse in frustration over buying a $20.00 gizmo that requires me to constantly monitor/adjust my grip on the cigar.

Alternate list of things to do:

Take cigar cutter already in possession.
Make a hole in the cigar big enough to let the smoke out.
Relax and enjoy cigar.


Hmmmmm - which one do you suppose I'll choose?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm with Mike on this one. It seems like a tremendous gimmick and I don't really see the point of being able to adjust the draw as I smoke. The draw is either good or it's not, and I don't need it to change as I smoke the cigar. Not to mention, with 6 blades the chances of one of them getting dull and ruining a cap that's a little too dry goes up considerably.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I did a review shortly after I got this gizmo here

Haven' done an update yet, but I have to say, Having used this cutter on on about 20 or maybe a few more cigars, It has its good and bad points.

Good for me

Price (free) 
Works as described on most of the sticks I smoke after a learning curve (Robusto or similar) 
Works great on a couple of "sandwich" cigars I smoked. Mostly keeps the stuff in the cigar in the cigar (except the smoke). 
Light weight. 
Easy to find among the clutter of my computer desk but should be orange. I tend to accumulate "stuff" there.

Bad, but not really awful.

Price if I had to pay 20 bucks, when for a few bucks more gets a Palio or other time tested cutter on the bid sites, sometimes.
Kinda bulky to carry in pocket or herf-a-dor.
Learning curve. Took awhile to learn how much to shove the stick into the blades. I study the cap of the cigar for a couple of seconds during pre-light and take a scientific wild azz guess (s.w.a.g.) to only cut the cap to the point at the end of the radius and not much more.
The budget priced (cheap) cigars seem to come apart at the cap if the cut is to deep. Once again, learning curve ad this hasn't happened with my GH Vintage or 1844's or any of the gifted or bombed sticks (better quality build)


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm pretty skeptical that six slits would be enough to get a good draw from. However I'm thinking of a new torture device for movies. Instead of cutting a dudes finger off with the traditional style cutting jam that on his thumb. I'm sure it'll he on the next Saw.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Gronk Bronson said:


> Looks interesting but, it could have a few problems. It looks disposable being made of plastic and all. I guess if it gets dull, you just throw it away??
> 
> I have a nice Vector cutter and I take it to my local B&M where I got it. They send it in for sharpening for me and I really like that. I am also looking now for a nice V-Cutter since I tried that cut recently and like it very much. I saw a cool Xikar that I'm thinking of ordering. Cutters are like nice knives(literialy)...you can never have too many of them!!!


The Xikar VX V-Cutter is great. The Wold uses the exact same blade (German) but is half the price (Lightweight Cheap Plastic) The Xikar is hefty and some sort of Metal. Also it had the Xikar Warranty. I even use it on Torpedoes (thanks to a fellow Puffers suggestion). It makes the Torpedoe look like an Arrow 'Notch'. Great draw, etc.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

FWTX said:


> I'm not jumping on that band wagon yet - seems the cap quality/style and the humidity/dryness of the cigar would be important factors.


Your a smart man. You beat me to the same conclusion...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I suppose it could be useful with short fillers but as mentioned above the blades will get dull sometime—unless they'll replace it like Palio and Xikar will IMO it seems like more of a novelty than a reliable tool. :ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review Bruce. This cutter gets a no thank you from me.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

If i was gifted one like you where Bruce I'd probably try it out, but for $20 it doesn't seem worth it. I have a lot of questions on how it would work in certain situation. I like the idea behind it. If it gets on Cbid I will probably pick one up if its under $10 just to try it.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Gee.. How many ways can one mount a blade and call it an invention?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

For anyone looking to pick one of these up they were monster earlier and will be back for tonight's mash up for $13 and free shipping.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How do you spell g i m m i c k? I've seen just about every cutter and this one is a gimmick...I've seen and used the little triangle insert..and the only good cutters are what we already know to be. It involves sharp blades that won't dull over time or a mechanism that will ensure a viable cut. It's the materials involved...not the color, not the shape nor is it how "cool" it looks. The proof they say is the pudding.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Cigary said:


> How do you spell g i m m i c k? I've seen just about every cutter and this one is a gimmick...I've seen and used the little triangle insert..and the only good cutters are what we already know to be. It involves sharp blades that won't dull over time or a mechanism that will ensure a viable cut. It's the materials involved...not the color, not the shape nor is it how "cool" it looks. The proof they say is the pudding.


It very well may be a gimmick.

I did buy one even though I don't have high expectations of it. I tried to copy it with my knife and it was a complete fail.

I just don't see how you can get enough draw with so little exposed cap.

I am interested in the idea though.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

i like the traditional cutter, it does the job every time


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ehh... I'd rather use my Kramer Knife...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> It very well may be a gimmick.
> 
> I did buy one even though I don't have high expectations of it. I tried to copy it with my knife and it was a complete fail.
> 
> ...


Send me your knife.. i'll sharpen it for you, you'll have to be careful not to slice the cigar in half! XD

I just cut the cap off like a normal cutter would with my camp knife a little while ago when i didn't have a cutter with me


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Rays98GoVols said:


> The Xikar VX V-Cutter is great. The Wold uses the exact same blade (German) but is half the price (Lightweight Cheap Plastic) The Xikar is hefty and some sort of Metal. Also it had the Xikar Warranty. I even use it on Torpedoes (thanks to a fellow Puffers suggestion). It makes the Torpedoe look like an Arrow 'Notch'. Great draw, etc.


I agree with him :thumb:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Send me your knife.. i'll sharpen it for you, you'll have to be careful not to slice the cigar in half! XD
> 
> I just cut the cap off like a normal cutter would with my camp knife a little while ago when i didn't have a cutter with me


It wasn't the knife. I have worked in a kitchen for years I know a thing or two about a wet stone.

I just don't know how to get enough draw out of 6 puncture holes.

I bought this thing out of curiosity. I have seen people punch a cigar with a nail and I thought this might be the same or similar.

Review to come.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm working on a new laser-based all-purpose cigar tool. You'll just set the cigar in a holder, close the protective shields, and turn it on. It punches 637 microscopic holes in the cap, lights the foot perfectly evenly, tests the draw and fires a beam through the length of the cigar if necessary, and measures RH throughout the tobacco, and vaporizes the right amount of water to achieve the perfect levels.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm working on a new laser-based all-purpose cigar tool. You'll just set the cigar in a holder, close the protective shields, and turn it on. It punches 637 microscopic holes in the cap, lights the foot perfectly evenly, tests the draw and fires a beam through the length of the cigar if necessary, and measures RH throughout the tobacco, and vaporizes the right amount of water to achieve the perfect levels.


I'll buy one when it shows up on c bid


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I'll buy one when it shows up on c bid


I'm sure I don't have to tell you not to hold your breath!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

hmm i don't wanna "control" the draw.. i just want it to be good. ha punch cut works good enough for me but who knows.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> It wasn't the knife. I have worked in a kitchen for years I know a thing or two about a wet stone.
> 
> I just don't know how to get enough draw out of 6 puncture holes.
> 
> ...


ohh you did it the same style cut as the "new cutter" would do. that makes sense now XD

i was like WHAT chop that thing!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...98951-shuriken-cutter-review.html#post3382454


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

Nothing new for me , I used to cut slits on the head and smoke when I forget(loose) my cutters , it will effect the flavor making it lighter .:w
Those slits filters the smoke .


----------

